# how to compress a file?



## karthik55859 (Jul 31, 2005)

hello everyone

How can i compress a file to minimum size using either a zip or rar i compressed it but only few KBs it compressed is their any settings we should make in winrar to still compress to smaller size,,,i have an 2.32 MB file i want  it to b sent to floppy is their an any way to compress that file to 1.44 MB


----------



## BlAsTeR (Jul 31, 2005)

u can try 7zip .   *www.7-zip.org/

or ther is another format named as uha. just google it to get more info.


----------



## digen (Jul 31, 2005)

The amount of compression also depends on the file  at hand.If you try a already compressed file you wont find much success.

But Imho UHARC is pretty good with compression.
The windows GUI frontend of uharc can be got from here :*www.klaimsoft.com/winuha/


----------



## azhaga (Jul 31, 2005)

try using split function ... using this u can compress or split bigger files into smaller ones or that fits in Floppy disks 

Right click on the file / folder
select compress to zip file
then select volumes 
specify the size or use predefined sizes
and then add them

there it goes .. u have 1.44 MB splits of a big one .. 

u can again join them by opening any one file and extract it


----------



## vignesh (Jul 31, 2005)

ZipGenius can compress in many formats.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 31, 2005)

if winrar cannot compress it in 1.44 mb then no any other compression utility will do

coz winrar has the best compression far better than zip

so you have use the split feature of winrar and disk spanning of winzip..whichever is good

also go for a dvd writer if you can afford


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 31, 2005)

Use Tformat (a very small utility) - formats ur floppy to 1.72 MB. Then use WinRAR's best compression n compress it.

Otherwise u will have to split those files.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2005)

well most of us use the compration tools to comprase data to smaller files to email them... now, if u have the same idia...then remember.... **.zip* or **.rar* & *.cab* r the most well know format... so if u use any absert format them email it... may b the recepaint dont have the tools to uncomprase it.... so use the format where u both have the uncompration tools....


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 2, 2005)

Most exes and other already optimized & compressed files can't be compressed much.. only those involving text.. like txt, doc, html... can be compressed to max...

The best of the lot'll be WinRAR, WinZip, UHARC...

ZipGenius is best for beginners... great userfriendliness... does everything and can open many many formats...


----------



## royal (Aug 3, 2005)

Compress in "Best" compression mode of WinRar   

If this doesn't help split the files  8)


----------



## Biplav (Aug 3, 2005)

well i will go with uharc.
that compressed my 1 gb game file to 266 mb


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 3, 2005)

biplav said:
			
		

> well i will go with uharc.
> that compressed my 1 gb game file to 266 mb


How did u do that?pls help me as i have to compress my games for uploading.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 3, 2005)

i didnt do that
i posted it at a place and another techie did it for me.
well i will stll ask him out.
but he did rip off the music and movies too


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 3, 2005)

ya try for it
I want to rip a game including music.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 3, 2005)

biplav said:
			
		

> well i will go with uharc.
> that compressed my 1 gb game file to 266 mb



yummy !!! i will try it with my multimedia content !!!

thanks for the info


----------

